# Cute Little Article



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Memories of love - regretting the divorce


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sure some people regret their choice to divorce, for good or bad reasons. I rejoice in mine - it's that first marriage I regret.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry she had regret about divorcing.
I regret not divorcing sooner. If I had, I could have prevented some major pain suffered by my kids. I will regret that decision for a long time.

Back before I knew what kinds of a man he really was, and before I knew what he was capable of, I used to tell my kids that I was born loving him and that it just took me years to find him. That was a fairy tale I told my babies to make them happy. It was not real. Real life is not a disney movie


----------



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

I know better to try to pull the Lone Ranger's mask off and I do understand what the .45 means but really "Cute Little Article".

Your adoring public is frightened and confused.

Just sayin',

Seasalt


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

sarcasm?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sarcasm. I'm entertained by her blameshifting...

She cheated on him and divorced him because:

1) He didn't protect her from HER family. Hmm. 

2) He was easily influenced by others ... okay. 

3) And more bilge: 



> We had troubled years and *he was not listening* when I was trying to talk, *so I strayed in emails and in person* - seeking understanding, being heard. Unaware and not realizing myself what else I could do. There were times I don't want to look back too, so bad. He had an accident that almost killed him - a suicidal attempt. I drove off in the middle of the night with no sleep for 24 hours ending up on an icy road, crashed and flipped over - but survived with just bruises and some scratches. There was separation and return....still there was not the key to open our eyes for finding the right direction....but only loss.


Vague...very vague reasons for cheating and divorcing. None of them really a true reason. 

I dunno. It just struck me funny....


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you imagine the horrible attempted R they would have had.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Sarcasm. I'm entertained by her blameshifting...
> 
> She cheated on him and divorced him because:
> 
> ...


Yea and you got to wonder how bad his new wife really is. she says she has a bad personality?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

convert said:


> Yea and you got to wonder how bad his new wife really is. she says she has a bad personality?


Effing other men and bringing sloppy seconds home to the unsuspecting husband trumps 'bad personality' hands down.

I'm sure she'd claim protection but *cough cough* bul**** on that one


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

She believes/assumes that she would still be married if she had not been the driving force for the divorce. She disregards the possibility that her husband, after some time, would have pulled the plug on the marriage after becoming emotionally spent from trying to recover from her infidelity. But her ego doesn't even want to contemplate this very painful scenario.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems like a lot of these open letters of regret (and blameshifting) from WAWs lately.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Sarcasm. I'm entertained by her blameshifting...
> 
> She cheated on him and divorced him because:
> 
> ...


Interesting how she completely glossed over and minimized her infidelity to seven words, and still blameshifted. She regrets the divorce, not the infidelity that caused it. 

I guess it didn't work out with OM, huh?

I don't know how long my XW was with her OM, I just know that the man she's married to now isn't the guy she cheated on me with. Does my XW regret the divorce? I never thought about it until now because I don't give a frack.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Memories of love - regretting the divorce


Good spot. Almost as self-serving as Mrs Joy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Great Circle of Dumbassedness comes around again to collect....


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Interesting how she completely glossed over and minimized her infidelity to seven words, and still blameshifted. She regrets the divorce, not the infidelity that caused it.


Yes I did notice how she used one line to acknowledge her infidelity.



> so I strayed in emails and in person - seeking understanding, being heard.


But quite more when badmouthing his new wife.



> It hurts me to see him with another woman who is not right for him, who has a bad personality and he even married her. Family members turned away from him since he got together with that woman. I am glad I have memories of him as a wonderful person, a fantastic father that he was. Not the one he is now with this woman, who influences him in negative ways. But it is my fault that he got involved with that woman. If I didn't walk away he would not be with her.


She uses the defense mechanism called deflection in order not to deal with the one ton elephant that helped to ensure the destruction of her marriage, her affair.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The Great Circle of Dumbassedness comes around again to collect....


Or as somedaydig might say "the rationalization kangaroo has hopped."


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bfree said:


> Or as somedaydig might say "the rationalization kangaroo has hopped."


:nono:

I like mine better.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok Bandit I have to ask.

Does it make you think of the ex at all reading that article?

Your Ex had her moments behind the wheel of her car (mustang?) if I remember.....

And how are the Texas ladies treating you now?


----------

